# Tresspassing Protocol: Getting Caught



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I reckon getting caught trespassing, whether posted or not--is something most serious shroomers can identify with. There's something about the allure of those vase-like twigs of a dead elm reaching to the sky--calling you--that we all find irresistible. Or maybe it's just the thought of what might lie deep in virgin timber--perhaps that mythical mother lode--that propels us forward to those forbidden places<strong> POSTED No Trespassing</strong>. You know those places better than you should. 

Today I trespassed (again). This is certainly not the first time I've done so this season. For those of you who also do so frequently or on occasion, and who get caught, I offer the following story as possible "protocol" for turning a potentially bad situation in your favor. 

So...seeking upland timber which hadn't seen foot or stick, I headed west to the county line, out into the country, and to a tract of timber owned by a friend (and heirs) who passed away about 10 years ago. We'd gone back in there when he was living, but I hadn't been there since 2005. It seemed time to revisit.

After nearly 3 hours of twisting and turning through a brambly hell, I literally stumbled upon about 25 shrooms under--of all things--a trifecta of dead cedars. Having picked them I meandered down a nearby path--and met THEM. "THEM" was my friend's son and his wife...who now owned the place. They had a sack of about 10...mine held closer to 30. 

I introduced myself...a bit awkward...we chatted...I shared stories about his dad. His dad and I had rich times, fishing mainly, but none the less it was common ground. 

Rule 1: SEEK COMMON GROUND. It was a very good "confrontation" so far as those go. At the end I laughed and remarked "I'm glad you aren't concealed carrying and POW POW POW shoot my ass." Bob laughed, reached to his waist band and hoisted up his shirt...GULP. Yeah, he was carrying. I laughed it off. So did they. The gun wasn't necessary. 

RULE 2: EXHIBIT HUMILTY. I ate crow...I feigned ignorance, not knowing who owned the place and suggesting I was "grandfathered in" by virtue of my close friendship with his dad. Shared a few stories of our visits to that place...and offered them my mushrooms. I extended my arm in a gesture of conciliation and gratitude, "You should take these."

RULE 3: INSIST on KINDNESS. At first they refused. We chatted. I offered my mushrooms again..and they refused. We chatted more, and finally, upon the third try, I insisted "You really ought to take these, I want you to have them." They looked at each other and Patty wife relented. 

RULE 4: FOLLOW UP. I invited Bob and Patty to my July 4th fish fry. I'll make sure they get a reminder call. 

RULE 5 (pending): Have plenty of ice cold beer, deep fried crappie, and a special skillet or two of shrooms ready to seal the 2017 deal! Next year <em>HAS </em>to be better!

Not all interactions happen like this. Certainly this was among the easiest trespass encounters I've had. It would be fascinating to hear from others and how you have managed to deal with it.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Scenario 2.

So…you’re in this private timber that’s been “iffy” in terms of permission over years past. Hi and miss, depending on the mood. The old guy who owns it relies on neighbors to watch it. You’ve had enough of that game….and sneak in.

You park your vehicle a good distance away so as not to be too conspicuous. It looks like an abandoned Jeep sitting randomly aside a dirt road. You sneak back, fill a half a bag, then scurry back to the edge. On your way out you encounter the sheddings of a HUGE buck…massive…albeit gnawed and chewed by squirrels. You take them and head to the lazy sun in the west. Nature is lazy. 

Despite Level B roads and a recently closed bridge (first spanned the river in 1883), you hear a vehicle. You hide… You peer through the trees at the tier’s edge…a gray Dodge pickup idles down the way–and stops. You place your mushrooms and the deer shed inside the cavity of the tree you’re hiding behind. Your heart races…you hope you can remain in hiding when this person gets out. ..and a minute passes. 

The truck moves…you haul ass! Running like an Olympic sprinter you reach the Jeep, throw your shit in the back, start-up and haul some ass down the road. You pass the silver pickup slowly idling up the lane as you race east. You floor it. 

Rule 1 of close call and escape in unfriendly territory: HAUL ASS as fast as you can. 

There’s no rule 2, unless you get caught. Anyone in that situation, please enlighten.


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Everyone that has played this game long enough has seen the slightly cracked bark of the elm from a mile away saying come get me. I once had permission from the renter of an old farmhouse on a nice patch of woods. That renter moved out but that didn't stop me. as I was filling a paper grocery bag with my 8 yr. old son, I heard my name on a loud speaker! I immediately knew this hunt was over. When I walked out of the woods, the DNR was called in and he had a bigger suv than I did as he had driven across hill and dale to get to the woods. He was pretty nice about it, as he admired what I had found. He called the landowner and told him we were only mushroom hunters then let us go. I was told once that Indiana has an law that says its not illegal to forage for food on property that is not posted. That's my rule and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

CW, thanks for sharing that awesome account of a personal experience with this dilemma. As you so well expressed it, "Everyone that has played this game long enough has seen the slightly cracked bark of the elm from a mile away saying come get me."

Every single one of us relates to that. 

I embrace the "Indiana rule" on foraging for food. I wonder...if such a law were passed in Iowa would there be a run on WalMart's black and orange "NO TRESSPASSING" signs? 

I need to buy 3000 acres of prime upland hardwood timber, call it "Shroom Heaven," and let folks hunt. Actually...the morel hunting community should consider establishing these sorts of preserves. Go fund me... ya know?


----------



## highmark (May 5, 2016)

I guess I was always raised to simply ask for permission and if you don't obtain it stay out. I've worked very hard to obtain and maintain a piece of property and do get upset when I find trespassers. For the mushroom hunters that do it would you be ok with me walking into your garage and helping myself to a couple of beers? Yeah you can claim that's different but no its not. Its still trespassing and in my book theft. Sad the idea of this is acceptable on a "respectable" mushroom website. 

You should change the title of your post to How to ask for forgiveness not permission.


----------



## highmark (May 5, 2016)

The more people who read these types of posts the more they think its acceptable behavior. That's a dangerous example to set.

I'll even give you a example of why.
Guy finds trespassers. Usually let people who stop and ask mushroom hunt. Get mad, stops letting anyone mushroom hunt. Trespassing hurts those who don't too.


----------



## almightymorel (May 12, 2015)

Shroomgod great story and yeah I'll help u fund that any day always wanted to buy a property near a morel hotspot! Highmore I agree I always ask or go on public land and yeah I went on one of my good buddy property and found only 3 grays and saw about 13 stems still in the ground I felt bad for the guy cuz he always looks forward to this year and other people ruined it for him still found him 14 and ate them all with him


----------



## deerhunter93 (May 6, 2016)

I really hope you are joking about this. I wish the trespassing fines/charges were far larger than they are now, especially for people like you. It is PRIVATE property for a reason. If you want to be on it, ask the owner for permission. If they say no, move along or ask again later. This irritates the heck out of me!


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

I hunt public and do fine. I'd never thought of trespassing. Once I followed a creek and was into private and did great but stopped when I saw a Morton building and realized. Tramplers and trolls are part of the deal on public. My 7# this year of all public is a bad year for me but for this weird year is fine. I don't understand littering or trespassing I just want to enjoy the bounty and spring in the woods. Respect and enjoy.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

this was a new one for me, i"m camped in the land owners front yard, with his permission to help myself and enjoy and the asshole son in law comes up and says i can't hunt there, rather than make a scene i said fine, don't wanna be where i ain't wanted and moved on, i'm afraid it is a sign of the times, not only are the shrooms getting harder to find, access is getting worse, hope it changes, but not holding my breath, i agree with shroom god, any means to find shrooms is fair play


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

The Dawg aint been cuffed yet but it aint cuz Mr Landowner aint been tryin. I remember on one of my solo hunts years back I'm just getting into some shroomdiggity heaven and I hear some kinda motorized vehicle comin down a field road, now mind ya this was before everyone was carrying cell phones, GPS and what nots. 

So I'm hunkered down in the buckbrush and it aint very leafy so the Dawg aint too inconspicuous ya know? Anyway the Dawg gets eye balled and there aint no where to run cuz Mr Landowner is on a dirt bike. I'm thinkin about runnin but I thought this dude has a dirt bike and all I could think of was me runnin and him ridin along and jumpin off that dirt bike just to steer wrassle me to the ground. So I stood up and started walkin out of the brush just to see if I could reason with this neck. As I get close enough to see his face I can see he aint nothin but pissed so now I'm thinkin I just screwed up by offerin myself up to Mr Landowner. Then the Dawg does what the Dawg does best....., thinkin on my feet yall. Hell I drop to the ground and I start to floppin and moanin and Mr Landowner says "what the hell is wrong with you boy?" and I said "I think I'm havin a heart attack!" So there aint no cell phones and I tell him to call an ambulance quick.
Then he asks me "where are you parked?" I pointed up the field road that he came down, that sonsabitch was wantin the Dawgs license plate y'all but I fooled his ass cuz I was parked across the back 40 on a county road and as soon as he putted his ass up that field road the Dawg was off and runnin. I guarantee ya I was drinkin a PBR before he made that call for the ambulance...., LOL!


----------



## deerhunter93 (May 6, 2016)

You people make me SICK!!! It is PRIVATE property - that means you are NOT ALLOWED unless you have permission. No wonder so many landowners hate morel hunters.


----------



## highmark (May 5, 2016)

I agree deerhunter93. Antlers are not the only thing that takes away someones common sense. In reality the trespassers in here are a microcosm of what is happening to our country. I haven't called LE in the past but this thread has changed my mind. From now on I will call and press charges, especially on mushroom hunters! Not only that I will find out where they work and inform their employer as well.


----------



## morel maven (May 10, 2016)

So you advocate trespassing? I have hunted shrooms for years and NEVER trespassed nor needed to. I ASK permission. I believe trespassers deserve what ever misfortune befalls them. I recall people speaking of slashed tires, broken windows or even worse. So do what you will, but others will do as they will in kind. Best of luck out there!


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

"Not only that i will find out where they work and inform their employer as well." Good luck with that one. Get real and get a life. This land is your land this land is my land.


----------



## tallfinn (May 10, 2016)

There is nothing worse than someone knowingly trespassing on another's property. After reading this garbage, I will now call DNR and LE anytime I find someone trespassing on my property, "lost" or not. I pay an awful lot in property taxes for the privilege to own land, and the fact that you think you can help yourself to something someone has worked their tail off for is sickening. I hope you get caught and are prosecuted to the full extent of the law.


----------



## morel maven (May 10, 2016)

I am glad that shroom god posted a pic of himself for his profile pic so we all know who the A-Hole is, if we ever run across him. I live in Colorado now so that wont happen anytime soon for me. 

Thankfully out here we have a LOT of public lands and not many mushroom hunters. It's a little different out here since there aren't a lot of elms, so they grow by other trees. I did find one of my biggest ever the other day. A monster weighing 9.7oz. We also have a longer season and they can be found in higher elevations up into July. I miss my Iowa timber, but don't miss those damn ticks.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok rookie what's your address. Since it's my land too ill take what I like?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

morelmaven he knew the landowner, he died. So he insisted his sibling take the mushrooms. are you stupid? He did the right thing, give him credit.It turned out great, why are you making a big deal out of this?


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok Morel Maven and tallfinn, you both really need to relax, don't you have something better to worry about, and rookiemistake19 what makes you think any of us need to work, shroom god, shroom dawg and myself were merely reliving past deeds, we are fully aware of the law and i can't speak for everyone else, but if i happen to inadvertently roam where i shouldn't be, i am more than willing to accept the consequences, the last F ing thing we wanna do is get hassled when we are out communing with nature , get a life and guess what, you don't need to post no trespassing signs, we ain't morons, we get property rights, we just weren't lucky enough to have great grand parents carve out a large tract of land and have it handed to us, you can have it all to yourselves, you earned ir, right? haha GROW UP, it's a fun message board, get over yourselves, peace, love and fungus,


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

So I guess you have a trespassing problem in iowa lol corn farmers!


----------



## highmark (May 5, 2016)

@ rookiemistake19

Yeah keep thinking that. I know of that exact thing happening to a trespassing deer hunter from another website. He was charged and the landowner took the information to his employer. Bye, bye, don't let the door hit you in the a$$ on the way out.  

Landowners got trail cameras hidden everywhere. You guys think your so sneaky and can get in and out without been seen. What comes around goes around.


----------



## highmark (May 5, 2016)

@ shroomtrooper

Does this quote from him sound like he's just an innocent one time trespasser? 

"Today I trespassed <strong>(again). This is certainly not the first time I’ve done so this season</strong>. For those of you <strong>who also do so frequently or on occasion,</strong> and who get caught, I offer the following story as possible “protocol” for turning a potentially bad situation in your favor."

There is no excuse for not asking for permission. You ask every year period. Land can change hands, owners can change their minds. Its simply the right thing to do.


----------



## morel maven (May 10, 2016)

Shroomtrooper. No I am not stupid. Evidently your comprehension skills could use a little work. Just because the trespassing incident ended on a positive note does not make it ok. Here is OBVIOUSLY where your comprehension is lacking. 

1. He had permission from the prior owner (father) who is deceased. Not the son, nor did he seek permission. He admittedly trespassed knowing he did not have permission. 

2. He feigned ignorance saying he though he was grandfathered in (lie). 

So for you and hunter gatherer who it seems to be, have no issue regarding trespassing then you are part of the problem. Who cares if the outcome is positive or not. The point is that it shows true character. I bet had shroom god ASKED for permission he would have gotten it. This is part of the reason most land owners wont give permission is because of this lack of character and trespassing. If you need to trespass to find shrooms then maybe you're not such a good shroomer. If it does not belong to you, what makes one feel that they have the right to it? You guys must be that new breed of socialist that thinks everything belongs to everyone and it's yours to take. 

For the majority of us that are honest and respect others property/belongings kudos to you and remember that thankfully these dirtballs are the minority.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

wow, any morels left to pick in Iowa?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

what if the morels i pick on your land, came from the spores of morels that fruited on public land, or better yet my land? Don't i get some of those? I can tell the difference, mine are bigger. I think the election has everyone a little bit on edge these days or something.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

No your not stupid, and Shroomgod is not a A hole. I guess the story could have been told a little differently. But he did not know the previous landowner died, when he did he offered his bounty and invited them to a fish fry. He admittedly trespassed after he was informed of his death. Sounds like his son understood and did not want to take the mushrooms but after the persistent of SG he did. My comprehension skills are what I just said. I am sorry I said the word stupid, I am sure SG would have got permission, hey I dont believe in trespassing, Its easy to play by the rules. You should read his story one more time.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow. Where's sg? You started this mess you write 1000s of words every year and have an us vs them thing going now. You've stayed low just admit you're wrong. No posts for a week not your style. you say you respect Mother Nature? I celebrate the passion and art and science of morels and suddenly I am choosing between bs air borne spore rights, woody Guthrie communism- my land is not mine and rightfully pissed off land owners. I meekly enjoy my passion on public land. Sg has cool observations and a following. You are reading this thread. MAN UP. To all land owners. I speak for most pickers, sorry for the moral minority. I don't blame you these few are the same folks throwing beer cans and cigarette butts, traveling around to sell for a profit, but claiming it's all about loving Mother Earth. 
Love yourself, respect your neighbor and forgive while begging for forgiveness.


----------



## highmark (May 5, 2016)

shroomtrooper

I think maybe you need to re-read his first 2 posts or somehow better comprehend what he is saying. The whole post isn't about what to do if you accidentally get caught trespassing. Its a method of what to do also when you get caught intentionally trespassing. From his 1st post in bold.

<strong>Today I trespassed (again). This is certainly not the first time I’ve done so this season. For those of you who also do so frequently or on occasion, and who get caught, I offer the following story as possible “protocol” for turning a potentially bad situation in your favor.</strong>

<strong>to a tract of timber owned by a friend (and heirs) who passed away about 10 years ago. We’d gone back in there when he was living, but I hadn’t been there since 2005</strong>.

Very clear he knew he passed away and played dumb to it.

<strong>Certainly this was among the easiest trespass encounters I’ve had. It would be fascinating to hear from others and how you have managed to deal with it</strong>.

<strong>perhaps that mythical mother lode–that propels us forward to those forbidden places POSTED No Trespassing. You know those places better than you should.</strong>

From his 2nd post.

<strong>The old guy who owns it relies on neighbors to watch it. You’ve had enough of that game….and sneak in.</strong>

<strong>You park your vehicle a good distance away so as not to be too conspicuous. It looks like an abandoned Jeep sitting randomly aside a dirt road. You sneak back, fill a half a bag, then scurry back to the edge. On your way out you encounter the sheddings of a HUGE buck…massive…albeit gnawed and chewed by squirrels. You take them </strong>

<strong>The truck moves…you haul ass! Running like an Olympic sprinter you reach the Jeep, throw your shit in the back, start-up and haul some ass down the road. You pass the silver pickup slowly idling up the lane as you race east. You floor it.

Rule 1 of close call and escape in unfriendly territory: HAUL ASS as fast as you can.

There’s no rule 2, unless you get caught</strong>.

I don't care how helpful shroom god is on here. What his attitude towards private land owners is disturbing and is doing everyone who does it right a slap in the face.

BTW I'm still seeing good finds in Dubuque County. Buddy texted me pictures of a really good find from last night.


----------



## morel maven (May 10, 2016)

Shroomtrooper, thanks for acknowledging that I am not stupid lol. Shroom God may technically not be an A-Hole in an attitude sense, but he does promote trespassing in an arrogant way. So that makes him an A-Hole in my book. I own no land other than the land my house is on in DSM. I own no timber and while living in Iowa did quite well every year utilizing public land. Sure, I had days where I got skunked because the pressure is so severe, but every year I would venture to new spots to always have a backup location. Success meant me finding new spots, expanding territory, and being out there pre-dawn so I knew I was the first to be there. I was tenacious and would take vacation just to go after the roons. Everything I have gotten in life has been earned through hard work and tenacity. So when people take the easy way out or cheat I.E. trespass it bothers me. More so when they brag about it. It is no different than thievery. A simple ask for permission and offer up a portion of the bounty is the right way (ethical) to do things. 

And for those that whine because some people have inherited land, suck it up buttercup. It's the way things go. I would love to have inherited land. It didn't happen, but I don't envy or have bitterness towards others because of it. It only makes me work harder and appreciate more when I do succeed on public land. Life is not fair, easy, or kind for most of us. The sooner we adapt and learn how to deal with it, the sooner we can focus on what matters.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fun gus, I was kidding. Not a lawyer, but who's spores are they? Thanks for the tip stormtrooper. Give up on this one bro. to radical. go pick morels. I may give your way a try this weekend if all works out as planned.


----------



## goodmorel (Apr 28, 2016)

Bad season put everyone in a bad mood? Don't think I've ever seen this kind of response on here. I see the point of the landowner, but didn't expect that much back lash. Oh well, hope everyone fairs well, I think my area is done for the season.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ignorance of the law is no excuse. I guess I should re-read the post. I am sorry. Dam I have to quit responding to post right when I wake up in the morning. SG has a way with words, I wonder if he is amused at the response he caused, I kind of like it actually, sure every shroom hunter has tested the boundary's, I dont know what to say, love Shroomgod, wish I could put words down like him. But loyalty's are strong, but that can change also. Still love shroomgod, Hey Shroomgod, need a response, this should be good.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

SG has always been positive, helpful, encouragement, its a story, nothing more I believe.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

KB, I will give up on this one, no contest.


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

shroom god said:


> I reckon getting caught trespassing, whether posted or not--is something most serious shroomers can identify with. There's something about the allure of those vase-like twigs of a dead elm reaching to the sky--calling you--that we all find irresistible. Or maybe it's just the thought of what might lie deep in virgin timber--perhaps that mythical mother lode--that propels us forward to those forbidden places<strong> POSTED No Trespassing</strong>. You know those places better than you should.
> 
> Today I trespassed (again). This is certainly not the first time I've done so this season. For those of you who also do so frequently or on occasion, and who get caught, I offer the following story as possible "protocol" for turning a potentially bad situation in your favor.



Resurrecting this thread due to a very recent experience (yesterday) finding someone's bootprints in my creek. 

Don't let me catch you on MY land, that's all I have to say. 

I've had it up to my eyeballs with people ignoring my signs, taking them down, littering cans, bottles, butts and other trash....and worst of all STEALING (yes, I consider it theft) mushrooms from the land I HAVE OWNED FOR 20 YEARS AND PAY TAXES ON. I have signs every hundred feet around the perimeter, it's nearly impossible to miss them, and I still have people claiming they didn't know they were on private property. This, in the day of GPS phones and clearly marked plats/assessors records all available for free online. I also patrol the roads and take pictures of plates so don't think you're going to park a mile away and not get scrutinized. We all know who belongs out here and who drives what. 

There is NO EXCUSE to knowingly trespass on private property. Find the owner and ASK THEM if it's okay. I would much rather have the option to say yes or no to their request than find my favorite patches ravaged and torn up by people who don't even know not to disturb the mycelium and then having to pick up their trash to add insult to injury.


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

Also, Shroom God, I have no beef with you personally and you may be a great guy and a good poster in the forums and all, but I think that admitting to a crime on a public forum is going to make it more difficult for you to plead your way out if you ever do get caught and prosecuted. So, maybe rethink your harvesting strategies? People having their own land to hunt on means less pressure on the public lands, have you ever considered that?


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Really ?? this a 4 year old post,, i know, have you heard any cool knock knock jokes lately?


----------



## GoatTracks (Apr 29, 2020)

The post may be old, but the topic is not. Not after the last couple seasons I've had out here dealing with trespassers.
I have this problem every spring and fall. Mushroom poachers in the spring, deer poachers in the fall. You'd think people would get it by now that I don't appreciate unwanted 'visitors'.

I clearly said I was resurrecting it due to recent events.


Knock Knock. 

Who's there?

Ida.

Ida who?

Ida know why you're on my property, but get the hell off before I call the Sheriff.



How's that?


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

GoatTracks said:


> The post may be old, but the topic is not. Not after the last couple seasons I've had out here dealing with trespassers.
> I have this problem every spring and fall. Mushroom poachers in the spring, deer poachers in the fall. You'd think people would get it by now that I don't appreciate unwanted 'visitors'.
> 
> I clearly said I was resurrecting it due to recent events.
> ...


I'm with ya goat.


GoatTracks said:


> The post may be old, but the topic is not. Not after the last couple seasons I've had out here dealing with trespassers.
> I have this problem every spring and fall. Mushroom poachers in the spring, deer poachers in the fall. You'd think people would get it by now that I don't appreciate unwanted 'visitors'.
> 
> I clearly said I was resurrecting it due to recent events.
> ...


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

At the end of the day we do need to remember we are all mushroom hunters and we love hunting them buggers. I have found grass mashed down on our private land in monroe co. IA. and yeah it is frustrating, but this year i got down their earlier and will frequent it more often. I personally haven't intentionally hunted private land myself. I hunt private ( our farm ) and mostly public. I sell 90% of my morels. i love to eat them but cant eat no 30 lbs. This also makes it more competitive. I have heard of numerous stories of people hunting the same public land as i hunt who find nothing and I love it. Controversial post ? Yes. But most importantly it has once again ( 4 years later ) We are still talking about morels!!!! I love the spores. The Fungus is very much so among us. Get em before they dry from wind and sun. Were in the 2nd half of the season now.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ah memories, I was so young then. Funny thing happened after this thread. I was checking out some woods I never noticed before, I went on the land platte website and looked up who owned the land, crap not public. I looked at it every day for a month, scouted pretty early that year, couldn't stand it anymore so went to the website to get the info to call the guy, what? the city just bought it, OMG and no one knew it except me and a few at the city. Well how about that. Found a good amount of morels, strange tho, primo dead elms everyware and only found them in one spot.


----------

